# Fire is getting hot, literally...



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I am charging up the Fire, and looking around...and its heating up. Is that what is will be like, while in reading mode? I think I will like my K3 better, it stays cool.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't think it was super hot when using the Fire, but it does produce heat when charging.  For safety, I only charge any device while I am awake.  I have a couple of MP3 players that get also quite warm when charging.  My iPad doesn't get as hot as the Fire.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok thanks, I was charging it!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Was it inside a cover while you were charging it?? 

I noticed that my iPad, when I have it in it's current cover (Belkin brand) it gets really really hot when charging. So I take it out to charge (directions on the box the cover came in warned that the iPad can get hot) 

When I get my Fire, if I notice it getting hot while charging if it's covered, I'll be making sure it's naked while charging.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

The new Fire was naked, while I was charging it. It did cool down, after charging.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not uncommon for things like this to get warm while charging. . .so the safe thing to do is make sure they're someplace where they can easily dissipate the heat and where, in the _unlikely_ event it gets _that_ hot nothing will be damaged. 

Mostly, though you want the device to be able to dissipate the heat so that it's innards aren't damaged. Leaving the cover open is probably not a bad idea.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's not uncommon for things like this to get warm while charging. . .so the safe thing to do is make sure they're someplace where they can easily dissipate the heat and where, in the _unlikely_ event it gets _that_ hot nothing will be damaged.
> 
> Mostly, though you want the device to be able to dissipate the heat so that it's innards aren't damaged. Leaving the cover open is probably not a bad idea.


Power off the Fire before charging and it stays cooler. There is always some heat generated when charging, but it should not be hot. Some outlets generate a lot of heat too. I would try it all ways before worrying too much about it. I do know reading on it while charging makes it hotter.


----------

